# Hibernation tips?



## SW20 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I few weeks ago I posted a topic on identifying my Desert Tortoise. Thanks to everyone for helping me with my "Texas Tortoise". Since summer is over, and winter time is coming, I need tips on hibernation. I have Sulcata (they don't hibernate) and this will be my first tortoise that hibernates. Any info would be great. So far, she has been eating a lot and getting fatter, drinking lots of water and soaking herself as well. I am assuming that this is to stock up for the long winter.

My plan is to buy a big plastic container for her to hibernate in, and let her sleep in my garage (no cars or exhaust fumes). It is connected to my house and my Sulcata's state in their dedicated areas for winter as well. 

Questions:

1. Do I let her hibernate first and then move her to the plastic container to let her sleep? Would that awaken her?

2. How should the temps be? Cooler or warmer?

3. In the event that she wakes up, what should I do?

4. How long do they hibernate?

Thanks ahead of time. I am a rookie, so please give me as much info as possible.

Scott


----------



## bettinge (Sep 8, 2009)

This will be my first year of hibernation, and I've been doing lots of reading. I have read on Greeks, so the info may be different for a Desert!

I would move her into the hibernation tank when its so cold she no longer leaves her sleeping spot (scrape/bourgh). She should not have had anything to eat for 1-3 weeks, depending on size. Her bowels should be empty. More frequent soaking may be desirable to ensure good hydration and empty bowels. Don't give in if she looks hungry, food in her will ferment and kill her.

Temps should be around 40 degrees, warmer and they burn too much energy, colder there is a risk of freezing. Be sure you can provide a constant temp with no extreems! Too warm may be just as deadly as too cold, as she will awaken, then get cold, then awaken, then.......die?

If she wakes up, pees, or looses too much weight....keep her awake and overwinter her. From what I read, 10% weight loss during hibernation is OK.

Not too sure how long to hibernate for your species!

Tortoise Trust recommends letting your tort bourgh in dirt (especially small torts). The container you choose would have dirt in it! This is so the tort takes on the mass of all the dirt, and fluctuations in temperature are minimizied. I will be using a refrigerator hibernation to control my temps.


Please everyone else, correct me if I am off base on anything. I am learning too, and would love to hear from a keeper with hibernation experience. I want to know "lessons learned" especially if you have lost a tort in hibernation.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2009)

In my opinion, plastic is a no-no. They don't breathe much during hibernation, but what little breathing does occur will cause condensation inside the container, making it moist in there. You want your tortoise to be completely dry during hibernation.

1. I leave all my hibernating tortoises outside until the first frost is supposed to hit. Then I box them up and put them inside an old vacant house on the back of my property.

2. Your tortoise will be fine if the temperature during hibernation is under 50, but above 40.

3. They don't usually wake up, but if she is doing a lot of scrambling inside her box and won't settle back down, and its not warm enough to put her back outside, then you will have to set her up indoors. It's not critical to "do something" right away when you hear them moving about. It's perfectly fine to leave them alone to see if they'll settle down and go back to sleep.

4. It varies from animal to animal. Mine usually wake up when the nights are consistently in the 50's.

Give her a good long soak to be sure she's hydrated. I place the whole Sunday newspaper on the floor of a small cardboard box (about the size of those Xerox paper boxes). Then I shred some newspaper and make a nice layer over the floor. Place in the tortoise. Shred more newspaper until the box is full. Close the lid. I use the kind of boxes that have the four pieces around the top, so I tuck all the pieces inside each other. No need to poke holes. Place the box in a quiet spot where it will stay below 50, but above 40. A closet in a back bedroom with the door shut...a shelf in the garage...a sheltered spot on the patio that doesn't freeze.

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2009)

If you live in a natural area for the Gopherus agassizii (desert tortoise), then it would be safe to allow the tortoise to hibernate in a burrow outside. However, if there are no native desert tortoises in your area, the chances are good your area receives too much rainfall during the winter to allow the tortoise to find his own space outside. In this case, boxing him up is the safe way.

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Yvonne and Cathy. Having never done this before, I find I cannot read enough on this subject.


----------



## silentZen (Sep 8, 2009)

Temps should be about 40 degrees, warmer and they bake too abundant energy, colder there is a accident of freezing. We charge to be abiding you can accommodate a connected acting with no extremes.



________________
Refrigerator filter


----------



## dmmj (Sep 8, 2009)

Tip for hibernation, empty stomach, full bladder


----------



## SW20 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone, this is very helpful. Another question.....has anyone kept them awake over winter? I would like to explore all options.


----------



## bettinge (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the majority of people overwinter (keep them awake) their tortoises! It is likely safer. Hibernation offers a more natural life cycle! Most don't feel hibernation offers anything, I still have not come to a conclusion!


----------



## Shelly (Sep 9, 2009)

silentZen said:


> Temps should be about 40 degrees, warmer and they bake too abundant energy, colder there is a accident of freezing. We charge to be abiding you can accommodate a connected acting with no extremes.



Babel Fish is awesome!


----------



## way2gfy (Sep 10, 2009)

bettinge said:


> I think the majority of people overwinter (keep them awake) their tortoises! It is likely safer. Hibernation offers a more natural life cycle! Most don't feel hibernation offers anything, I still have not come to a conclusion!



So how would one keep a tortoise awake during hibernation time?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2009)

Indoors. You have to fool them into thinking the days are still 12-14 hours long (lights) and that the weather is still hot (heat sources).

Yvonne


----------

